
Show HN: Guess the movie from the emojis - elomarns
https://guessmoji.io/
======
m3tr0s
Genius, I have the same app idea in my ideas list except I wanted to make it
more competitive with a real-time round-based concept where players have
limited time to guess.

Somehow this movie-title guessing is working especially well with emojis.

~~~
elomarns
Thank you!

This idea is on my list for quite some time. It's simple and fun. I really
don't know why I waited so long to build it.

I'm also planning to add some competitive features, like a leaderboard. But I
liked your idea. A duel mode between two or more players sounds really fun!

And I agree it works really well with movies, but it's on the roadmap to
expand to tv shows, games, books, bands, songs...

------
lecarore
I have no idea what the first one is. And the skip button reloads the same
page. Nice concept

~~~
elomarns
Thank you!

The skip button should take you to another random emoji. And maybe it did, but
it was the same random emoji as before. I should probably add some code to
don't let this happen.

------
ezekg
After I nailed U+1F680 U+2604 U+1F4A3 = Armageddon, I left feeling empowered.

~~~
elomarns
That's the goal!

Do you want to try one of the hardest emojis? Take a look on this:
[https://guessmoji.io/emojis/78/guesses/new](https://guessmoji.io/emojis/78/guesses/new)

